# New to bow hunting from Texas



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, my name is Mark and I am an addict. I'm an addict to hunting. It consumes my thoughts. I've been into shotguns, pistols and rifles for a long time. I reload for everything I shoot and have had the fortune to make my own rifles with my gunsmith assisting in the process.

Now I'm in big trouble. I've resisted for a long time the bow and arrow that I once shot as a kid. However, I have an envite to go hunt Kansas bucks next year with sticks and strings. This love/hate realationship has now started to consume me too (as I knew it would). The only hate comes from the lack of a 36 hour day I want to spend on this new crack cocaine.

Please forgive me in advance for any newb dumb questions I will ask. I'm starting from essentialy ground zero...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mark. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## BuzzCut Fan (Nov 9, 2009)

welcome home


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks all, for the welcomes.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk* :welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to AT!! :welcomesign:


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome TO AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello! I am from just North of Dallas!!! Good to always see another TEXAN!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT
Have a GREAT archery experience here!*
:wav:


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome glad to have ya


----------

